# Kids



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have a small spot close to town that a buddy of mine and I will be taking our kids out bow hunting at in order to hopefully harvest some does. Our kids are 6, they are not hunting yet but really want to go with us.
I have thought about buying a 2 man ladder stand (son still gets a little nervous about climbing too high as does the wife!! :lol: ) and I have also thought about just getting a larger (2 man) ground blind (any suggestions as to brands that are reasonable??). What would be the best way to get a kid excited about bow hunting and enjoying it, or are there any other suggestions. I thought about making a free standing platform stand but never really got around to it and that wouldn't be as portable as I would like anyway. I appreciate all your input.

(both of us would purchase either a ground blind or 2 man ladder stand for 4 hunters total)


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

For a 6 year old I think I would stick to the ground blind. Look at Ameristep.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

depends on the kid I guess personally, if your kid likes to climb tree's and be a menace, he probably wouldn't have a problem scaling up that ladder stand, but in the end, it's all up to you and how you feel about it, I"m sure you'd be able to harvest a doe in a ground blind fairly effectively. Either way, I think it's awesome your getting the kid out to do this sort of stuff with you, my dad did the same with me, and I think it's the main reason I have an addiction to hunting, and I thank him every year for it. congrats

Tator


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I had my six year old out with me today checking stuff. He found the ladder stand and right up he went and well he was up there he said dad I want to hunt here not in the ground blind.. I would love to have a double ladder stand but he will be stuck with the ground blind this year


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I took my son out last year with me in my Double Bull T2. He was 4 at the time (5.5 now). There was enough room to "hunt". It was more like a picnic in the blind though. I didn't know how still or quiet he would be so we took lots of busy work for him. Mosquitoes drove us away after a potty break. Thermocell could catch up quick enough after going out. He only gave it about a minute but they were really bad this year should be alot better.


----------

